# Aussie people- goat harness in your neck of the woods



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I know we have some down under people here. I was just looking on e bay for a goat harness and the only one that came up was this one. http://shop.ebay.com.au/items/_W0QQ_nkwZgoatQ20harnessQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZR40QQ_mdoZ


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Assie people- goat harness in your neck of the woods*

:ROFL: I do believe you mean "Aussie people", but hey I may be wrong! LOL :wink:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

:doh: I am SO sorry I fixed it. . . . I did mean Aussie. . . not. . . well


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

That's okay I got a good laugh when I saw it! :thumbup:
I edited my post so know one will ever know. :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay I think I speak for all the aussies when I say .... just what did that typo say??

:greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

:roll: I'll fess up. . . I left out the "u". . .. I was an honest mistake though. :angel2: I love Australia, visited there when I was a kid.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I clicked it.. it said nothing could be found :question:


----------

